# U.P. snowmobile deaths



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

U.P. snowmobile deaths
12 killed in season

By JOHN PEPIN, Journal Staff Writer
April 18, 2004

MARQUETTE  State officials say enough good snow for sledding elsewhere this winter worked to drop the number of snowmobile deaths across Michigan.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources reported 29 snowmobile fatalities statewide, including 12 riders who were killed in the Upper Peninsula.

Those statistics compare favorably to 47 statewide and 16 U.P. snowmobile fatalities recorded during the winter of 2002-03.

When we have widespread snow conditions and a long winter, our accidents tend to drop, said Lt. Creig Grey, marine, off-road vehicle and snowmobile coordinator for the Michigan Department of Natural Resources in Lansing.

Last winter, when the Upper Peninsula was one of the only places with good snow during some parts of the season, riders elsewhere in the state had more serious accidents.

The lack of snow contributes to people riding in less than ideal conditions, Grey said.

In Grand Marais last winter, during that mid to late January period when the U.P. had great snow and there was little elsewhere, snowmobilers were waiting between four and six hours to be able to gas up their machines, Grey said.

The statewide record for snowmobile deaths of 48 was recorded during the winter of 1995-96, the same winter that the former Marquette County Airport in Negaunee Township received 251.4 inches of snow.

Record snowmobile deaths in the U.P. was set at 19 during the winter of 1998-99.

Over the past 16 winters, an average of 30.7 riders have been killed statewide each season. A total of 491 people have been killed statewide in snowmobile-related crashes during that period, according to DNR statistics.

Grey said other factors are also being attributed to the decrease in the number and type of fatal snowmobile accidents.

Snowmobile rider groups are adopting a strict no tolerance policy on drinking and driving, which the DNR says may be helping keep the alcohol-related fatal snowmobile accidents at a relatively flat rate over the past few years.

The DNR says the media has also helped distribute information on how to be a safer rider, which is believed to have helped educate some snowmobilers to some of the potential dangers involved.


----------

